# Strawberry 1-11-09



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

We had a decent day off Strawberry marina yesterday (1/11). Five of us caught 20 fish between the hours of 08:00 and 15:00. The fishing was somewhat steady action through the day with someone getting a bite or fish on every 20ish minutes. We caught fish on several types and colors of jigs. Everything was tipped with either a meal worm or wax worm. It didn't seem like any one particular combination was more successfull than another. We jigged and dead-sticked it....both got bites. I was surprised when we kept getting bites after lunch time, I'm used to Strawberry going dead by 11AM or so... :?

Ice is plenty thick, I didn't get an exact measurement but I'd guess around 10 inches thick. Lots of snowmobiles and 4 wheelers cruising around. Only a couple of slush patches, nothing like the mess last year!

Here's a couple of pics. Biggest fish of the day was a fairly hefty 21" cutt.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Ahh, the ice is getting nice and thick. Looks like you had a good time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report! It looks like it might be time to try it once again. I have taken my family up couple times with very little luck. It has been a tough year on the ice everywhere I have tried. Scofield has been dead slow and so has the Berry. It is amazing how things change from year to year. This fall we punded the fish on the berry using similar colors without bait. Maybe I should try sticking to fly fishing. 

Herb


----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

Money! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm heading there this weekend! Got the new battery for the FL8 today, and some preserved waxies. Thanks for the report!


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info. We are headed up this weekend also!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I went today caught 11. Be ready for the report by puddles. Should be the best report ever.


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey guys, how deep of water were you fishing in? Standard jigs and waxies working?


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

We were fishing in approximately 30 feet of water, just off the bottom. Steady jigging and dead-sticking seemed to work equally as well. We used standard jigs tipped with waxies or mealies.

Good luck and make sure to let us know how you do!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

sliverflick said:


> We were fishing in approximately 30 feet of water, just off the bottom. Steady jigging and dead-sticking seemed to work equally as well. We used standard jigs tipped with waxies or mealies.
> 
> Good luck and make sure to let us know how you do!


I was in 28 ft of water and we saw a lot of fish suspended 8 ft from the bottom. I did well 4 cranks up, same thing as silverflick, dead stick and jigging worked equally as well


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'll be watching the depth finder for those depths. Were you right by the marina, or did you ahve to hike, snombile, or ATV on the lake? I don't have motorized transport and haven't been on the lake before. I'd appreciate a bit of guidance as to where to start fishing.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Tallone_ut said:


> Thanks guys! I'll be watching the depth finder for those depths. Were you right by the marina, or did you ahve to hike, snombile, or ATV on the lake? I don't have motorized transport and haven't been on the lake before. I'd appreciate a bit of guidance as to where to start fishing.


The marina is my access point to the lake. I never fish very close to the marina though. I'm on foot too but usually walk quite a ways (20-30 minutes) to get away from the crowds. I sometimes wonder if the long trek is worth it but always do it. I'd hate to get skunked or have slow fishing due to being near the crowd of people at the marina.


----------

